# Loose outlet in ceramic tiled wall



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

Madison bars


----------



## hunt4cleanair (Apr 10, 2011)

What are madison bars?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
Kill the power to the outlet, remove the cover and the screws holding the outlet in place.
Pull the outlet out of the box and push to the side.
Install a couple more screws into the side of the box.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

hunt4cleanair said:


> What are madison bars?


 http://electrical.about.com/od/diyprojectsmadeeasy/ss/installcutinbox_5.htm


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I never knew that is what those were called. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd always heard them called plaster straps.


----------



## hunt4cleanair (Apr 10, 2011)

Those madison straps sound perfect and while I don't think the outlet is next to a stud, add screws will help as well. thanks all


----------



## Sean'o ATHS (Dec 16, 2012)

provided you have enough room/slack you could pull the box and install an 'old work' box. they have wings that cam out when the screws are tightened that pul the box tight against the wall, with flanges that rest against the outside of the wall. Of course this would require removing and re-instaling the receptacle.


----------



## hunt4cleanair (Apr 10, 2011)

I picked up both an old box with the flaps and the madison straps and learned that it has a third name, locally "F" straps. 

So here is the situation, I've got a nearly one inch wall of ceramic tile and plaster with a metal screen that secures the plaster. Picture shows this. 

The old work box (blue) is thicker and longer than the old box. I've used files and a grinder to get the box to fit but the grinder started to chatter the tile. Depth is ok. I attempted to edge the grinder inward to get at the plaster but I just don't have enough clearance. 

The F straps, once in and due to wall thickness and metal screen do not project enough to secure the old box. 

Not sure where to go with this so looking for suggestions.


----------



## Sean'o ATHS (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have access to a dremel? a carbide bit and little time you could shape the hole for the old work box just fine. If you don't have one I suggest you get one, they can be invaluable for DIY projects of all sorts along with crafts and other hobbies.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You may also want to buy longer screws for the flaps just to make it easier


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sean'o ATHS said:


> Do you have access to a dremel? a carbide bit and little time you could shape the hole for the old work box just fine. If you don't have one I suggest you get one, they can be invaluable for DIY projects of all sorts along with crafts and other hobbies.


This here is the solution! 
Yes.


----------



## hunt4cleanair (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's how this project finished...the Dremel was the fix. Got a tile cutter bit that worked nicely with some patience. After the first Dremel burned out just after the warranty period (ten years) I thought I could do without another one. The pictures show the box in the hole and the finished results. Not sure I got the flap up but it was tight fit. 

Thanks all for the tips!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

hunt4cleanair said:


> Here's how this project finished...the Dremel was the fix. Got a tile cutter bit that worked nicely with some patience. After the first Dremel burned out just after the warranty period (ten years) I thought I could do without another one. The pictures show the box in the hole and the finished results. Not sure I got the flap up but it was tight fit.
> 
> Thanks all for the tips!


Nice job!


----------

